# 2016 Spring Break Nationals



## 2DEEP2 (Jul 9, 2007)

March 19, 20, 2016, Daytona, FL.

Who's going?


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, its already that time....


----------



## 2DEEP2 (Jul 9, 2007)

About 4 weeks away. I'm told the hotels are filling up.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ill be there


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm going to try and make it. Its just so happens to land on the one week I'm going to be back in the country for vacation.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

If I am able to make it, I will be a spectator and demoing. Unfortunately, work has had me out of the country and been able to do anything to my ride. Plus its been more than 10yrs since I've been to a SBN. In-fact, of the last cars I saw then was your SVT with the Xtant amps. Taking it back....


----------



## 2DEEP2 (Jul 9, 2007)

It's been a while since I've competed there. The last time I competed at SBN Gary Biggs beat me with the JBL BMW with a prototype MS8 installed.

I hope to debut a new install.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I will definitely try to make, but if not I wish you the best on the new install and at SBN.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

2DEEP2 said:


> It's been a while since I've competed there. The last time I competed at SBN Gary Biggs beat me with the JBL BMW with a prototype MS8 installed.
> 
> I hope to debut a new install.


And I hope to hear it as well in April  Good luck Anthony!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Veni, vidi, and looks like I knocked the rust off and I'm back in the lanes again in the MECA Master class (great!!) 

I will say it was great to see some familiar faces that I haven't see in like 11+ years (moe, steve, justin).. I will have to say thanks to Steve Cook, Keith Turner, Jeff Smith. Not only did they take time out of their day to listen, the spent some time tuning the car. I know have 4 presets and a list of items I need to revisit for the next event.. MECA Judges, mad Props for putting up with me and my tardiness (busted a CV joint on the way down and didn't show up to 2pm on saturday).. I only got to listen to one car (maroon impala ) I took a few pictures, but I think some of them might familiar to you guys anyways..


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

yes - pls post the pics!

anyone else get pics???


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

AccordUno said:


> I will say it was great to see some familiar faces that I haven't see in like 11+ years (moe, steve, justin).. I will have to say thanks to Steve Cook, Keith Turner, Jeff Smith.


Keith Turner came out of wherever he's been? I aint seen that dude since Elite Summer Nationals in 08. Hell, havent seen Jeff in about that long either.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Keith was the head judge at finals last year and Jeff was one of the judges.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

MacLeod said:


> Keith Turner came out of wherever he's been? I aint seen that dude since Elite Summer Nationals in 08. Hell, havent seen Jeff in about that long either.


When I saw him, he was I already knew you were coming and I don't even have facebook. He's everywhere.. Between his cd's and Jeff's, I could spend hours in my car.. I am humbled and grateful for those that took time to tune my car, I definitely got lot to learn. 

Note to everyone, don't move up class unless you're ready to retire and not come back. I had to go back to Meca master and my car is not ready to compete at that level (Yet)


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

AccordUno said:


> Note to everyone, don't move up class unless you're ready to retire and not come back. I had to go back to Meca master and my car is not ready to compete at that level (Yet)


Dont feel alone. I've got 6's in the doors, a single 12 in the trunk, stock dash and interior and I'm in Extreme because my pods with 3's in them stick out 4" from the pillars. So I get to compete against cars like Cook's Avalanche and 100% custom dash and interiors. Yay me. :cwm13:


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

MacLeod said:


> Dont feel alone. I've got 6's in the doors, a single 12 in the trunk, stock dash and interior and I'm in Extreme because my pods with 3's in them stick out 4" from the pillars. So I get to compete against cars like Cook's Avalanche and 100% custom dash and interiors. Yay me. :cwm13:


:laugh:

Ok sorry..  I know the feeling, but you should take that as a challenge, push yourself to get over that hump.. Of course, I got to pull for Steve on this one, sorry..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Still bummed mother nature kept me from coming to SBN!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Let's start the pictures:
same Car:






































































Simple and clean:









MiniDsp Anyone?


















Really nice S10 that I parked next two. Mike Mineo was there helping the owner. Period Correct amps


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Accord wagon (I'm biased to wagons)


















































Gotta throw this out there: Redonkulous:


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

pics of Anthony's front end


----------



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice installs


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> pics of Anthony's front end


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

AccordUno said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Ok sorry..  I know the feeling, but you should take that as a challenge, push yourself to get over that hump.. Of course, I got to pull for Steve on this one, sorry..


Nah I aint cryin'. Ive been doing this long enough to not try to cherry pick my class. Just not looking forward to competing against this:










with this:










On the other hand, the above install in an absolute work of art! It looks like it couldve come from the factory like that. Absolutely superb! Who's car is that?


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

I understand and I can see your dilemma. Just do it. That's what I'm doing now. I know I got to redo my pillars, finish my kicks, and redo some of the hatch.. (just picked up some tools)..


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Who's car is that?


That would be Anthony Davis' silver SVT Contour. I recognize the steering wheel, the gauge cluster, the shifter, the seats.... Even the little Contour plate on the dash... But the rest of it is new and crazy. Can't wait to see and hear it for myself.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SoundQ SVT said:


> That would be Anthony Davis' silver SVT Contour. I recognize the steering wheel, the gauge cluster, the shifter, the seats.... Even the little Contour plate on the dash... But the rest of it is new and crazy. Can't wait to see and hear it for myself.



Bob! Did you just sound...inspired?!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I bet these cars sound amazing. I don't think I will ever compete in the install portion lol. The builds in this SQ community are crazy good....


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

If that is Anthony Davis new setup... well looks like he's got his mids and tweets hidden behind in that custom dash.... I'd love to get a demo in that one.


----------



## ScionTRG (May 29, 2014)

Results???


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

SoundQ SVT said:


> That would be Anthony Davis' silver SVT Contour. I recognize the steering wheel, the gauge cluster, the shifter, the seats.... Even the little Contour plate on the dash... But the rest of it is new and crazy. Can't wait to see and hear it for myself.


I'm hoping to hear it on April 9th


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

ScionTRG said:


> Results???


MECA Results


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

subterFUSE, man I knew that car looked familiar just didn't get enough sleep to pinpoint it.. Congrats.. Maybe next time I have enough time to actually get to hear peoples cars (well I gotta get there a little earlier)..

Heard good things about it..

BTW, I scored 69.84 in the Master Class(not sure why it's not posted), I got my work cut out..


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

AccordUno said:


> I understand and I can see your dilemma. Just do it.


I wouldn't worry too much about Aaron's install. At that level it's 95% down to the tune and Mac has tons of experience finishing within +/- 0.1-1 point of folks like KP etc. He's a big boy and can hang with the best.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

AccordUno said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Ok sorry..  I know the feeling, but you should take that as a challenge, push yourself to get over that hump.. Of course, I got to pull for Steve on this one, sorry..


1	Steve Cook 87.8
2	Anthony Davis 82.9










Maybe its not too late to drop down to Stock.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

MacLeod said:


> 1Steve Cook 87.8
> 2Anthony Davis82.9
> 
> 
> ...



Steve's truck sounded even better after judging, too. The tune was tweaked a little more and got an even better blend with the sub.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScionTRG (May 29, 2014)

Has anyone seen IASCA SQ results yet?


----------

